# Source: Breaking News: Magic trade Battie



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm hearing from my source that the Magic have traded Battie to the Nets for future picks, Nets used there trade exception. Waiting for link for confirmation.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

What the ****? Why on earth would the Magic trade Battie? He's been so solid for is this year. This REALLY pisses me off especially since we get some picks and thats it. We've got enough injuries this year... wtf


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

this for real??


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> I'm hearing from my source that the Magic have traded Battie to the Nets for future picks, Nets used there trade exception. Waiting for link for confirmation.


we used our trade exception this summer. I want to see the link if this is true good times in NJ


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> this for real??


if so, management has some real issues. we had to start stacey augmon tonight... now battie is supposedly gone? whos going to start now? kasun? he's just as worse


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll believe it when I see proof... I highly doubt it's real


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

kamaze said:


> we used our trade exception this summer. I want to see the link if this is true good times in NJ


yea I'm sure we used our TE during the summer as well...

Battie would be a nice fit...can block shots, rebound...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This is fake guys don't worry about it.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> yea I'm sure we used our TE during the summer as well...
> 
> Battie would be a nice fit...can block shots, rebound...


he's the big man we need


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

fake


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I was emailed a fake story please lock the thread, really sorry.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> I was emailed a fake story please lock the thread, really sorry.


****!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

awww man, I was getting a tadbit excited lol...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Maybe you're getting Ruben Patterson. Tonight he was told an offer was on the table.

He's a lot better than Old Man Augman for you.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I was hoping this move would force Darko to get more PT, oh well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I'd prefer to keep Battie but only if Hill is going to give Darko some minutes. If it takes moving Battie to get Darko 20 mins a night then I'd be for it.

Orlando should be trying to see what they can offer New Orleans for JR Smith.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> I'm hearing from my source that the Magic have traded Battie to the Nets for future picks, Nets used there trade exception. Waiting for link for confirmation.


I heard there actually was a deal along those lines proposed, but Orlando rejected it.


----------

